# clear liquid discharge from Malika's nipple



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

So as you all know, Malika is my possibly-pregnant foster cat. I have been checking 3-5 nipples every day for the past few weeks for milk discharge. Well one of the nipple(the largest one) is doing a clear liquid discharge. None of the other nipples have it, just this one. It has been doing from the start, but now I am a bit worried. Any suggestions on what it could be? :? 

Thanks 
Abhay

P.S. Mods: I'm not sure if this was supposed to go in breeding, but I figured it may be a health problem...correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

i'm not sure.. maybe breeding is the right forum.. have you checked online, googled it?


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Abhay-

Roughly how close is she to pregnancy? It could be her milk coming in, if she is close.


----------

